# Old School Spout



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Yikes!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

To maintain the ******* look and make it somewhat legal, put sharkbite on end of spout, rotate 180 degrees, insert copper tube and elbow. A few pig anti slip stickers to go along with the frogs and ducks would make a nice accent as well.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Many good handyman will know what a cross connection is..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Many good handyman will know what a cross connection is..



He's not good, he the BEST! He probably messed up more plumbing than you have done.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Dude, drop the act.
> 
> No body gives two flying ****s to hear about how you are going to be a bad ass and not post an intro...
> 
> You said you have 35+ years in the trade so you must be an older fellow, act like one. Stop being a dick or hit the door and let it hit you on the way out...



Just because it can't be said enough.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


 first thought. "OH Damm" good money in that wall.


----------

